# Ever watch a movie you know will make you cry?



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

WHY!? Again and again you watch! WHY?!?!

I am watching Deep Impact again.


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Annie, which I am watching right now!!

Dirty Dancing

Ghost

Errm I'll keep thinking 

ETA:

Titanic 

Still thinking


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2009)

I cried when we went to see Wall-E. That little robot ripped my heart out. 

Mall Cop even made me cry. 

I'm just like my mom was - every movie makes me cry.:cry1:

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

Pam I am alot like that. I just watched Watership Down for the first time. I cried through most of it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

GAH! I am crying my eyes out now and my nose is runny! Why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL!!!

You two are like me, I cry at anything!! Get that from my mother LOL


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 1, 2009)

I must say that I have noticed the older I get the easier some things will make me cry...

I don't like to watch anything that I know will make me cry especially if it has anything to do with animals.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 1, 2009)

I won't watch WSD because it makes me cry. I can't stand crying, I hate it, but thankfully, very little in films makes me cry. 

I do think that some people find it very therapeutic to cry to a film though and often feel better after.


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 1, 2009)

steel magnolias, the outsiders, there are others that make me cry but i still watch them


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, everytime I watch Ghost. I know I need the tissues handy when they do the "Unchained Melody" scene.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

I have moved on to scary movies. Atleast I won't be crying anymore today!


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have moved on to scary movies. Atleast I won't be crying anymore today!


LOL! Horror flicks are my favorite :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have moved on to scary movies. Atleast I won't be crying anymore today!
> ...


Ditto!:coolness:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 1, 2009)

I cry at practically every film I watch...seriously...it gets quite embarrassing!:blushan:

Just from the top of my head, one film that I will faithfully cry at every time I watch it is 'Finding Neverland'. I love that film! Depp at his finest in my opinion.


----------



## BethM (Mar 1, 2009)

If I *know* a movie is going to be sad before I see it the first time, I won't see it. 

Some movies that made me cry the first few times I watched them, eventually stop making me cry. (City of Angels, for example.)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 1, 2009)

I cried at Wall-E too, Pam 
:hug:

Something about an adorable robot dying a tragic death in the arms of his loved one...
Wonderful Film!

I love films that can make me cry! It means there must be something true and valuable about the film.


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 1, 2009)

i would have to say simon birch that move made me cry and casper


----------



## missyscove (Mar 1, 2009)

Moulin Rouge always makes me cry. Then I find someone who hasn't seen it and demand that they watch it because I love it. Then I cry again.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 1, 2009)

Stepmom, when Susan Sarandon is talking to her kids at the end.

I used to cry hysterically at Born Free when I was little. Interestingly, now I'm a wildlife rehabilitator.
I also cried at Free Willy when he leaps out at the end.

The latest King Kong - he was so beautiful, and how we humans just mess everything up.
Hmmm..mostly animal movies, except for Stepmom.


----------



## Rhun and Speckle (Mar 2, 2009)

The latest movie I have watched that made me blubber bad was P.S I Love You.

It was such a beautiful movie. I warned my teenage daughter about it when she said she was going to watch it and didn't believe me when I told her she will need a box of tissues. 

20 mins into the movie she came out with red eyes and asked where the tissues were!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 2, 2009)

P.S. I love you... 
Boy, that was a real walk through the grieving process, wasn't it?

Very, very sad film, but somehow uplifting...


----------



## prince_and_thumper (Mar 2, 2009)

P.s. I love you makes me cry as well, also so does titanic, and a few others I can't think of. Pretty much anything can make me cry though.


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 2, 2009)

Usually when I see a film that makes me cry, if I see it again I don't cry. But the other night I watched the Notebook, and cried all over again!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay lol- the five that have me crying before I even put them on:

Stepmom

Watership Down

Argmageddon

Lion King

Fox and the Hound



You guys will get the first four, but the last one people don't get. If you've seen Fox and the Hound (a disney cartoon classic) then the bit that makes me baul is where she has to leave the fox, and he doesn't understand and she has to push him away while crying. Ok...getting choked up right now lol!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2009)

I am terrible at crying at movies. What's worse is that John knows that I'm going to cry, and he just sits and watches me ssd:

jcottonl02 - I'd forgotten about Fox and the Hound - I loved that film :cry1:

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh man, P.S I Love You? I cried from start to finish. Literally blubbed the whole way through! I just kept thinking that what if it was me and Steve was gone, what would I ever do..... :cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:


The other film that makes me cry is The Last Kiss. EVERY time. I think it's because I've been cheated on so I know exactly how she felt when she found out. Also, the Coldplay song, Warning Sign, sets me off as well lol, and it's in the bit of the film that makes me blubber like a baby...


Crying at films I can handle, but I HATE to watch anything violent. For example, I liked the film 'The Crow' but I can never watch it again because of the violence at the beginning. I mean, fights and shooting I can take, but anything worse than that I just can't stand. I REFUSE point blank to watch horror films- even the ones that people find funny. I remember when I was 15 and I watched The Blair Witch Project, I stayed awake all night. The same with I Know What You Did Last Summer, and the original Scream film LOL! :shock: That's bad!


For some reason I have this thing, where if I know I'm going to watch a film I don't want to, for whatever reason, I feel sick. I have actually been sick before, because I was watching a film that I really didn't want to watch- I was 12 and staying at my friend's and she wanted to watch Bram Stoker's Dracula I think. We had to turn it off before anything even happened because I was so ill lol :expressionless


----------



## myheart (Mar 2, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I must say that I have noticed the older I get the easier some things will make me cry...
> 
> I don't like to watch anything that I know will make me cry especially if it has anything to do with animals.



:yeahthat:

I am getting to be so bad with the crying stuff because I have attached so many memories to different movies, songs, andevents. 

Steel Magnolias totally sets me off because I went with my mom to the theater to see it and the entire crowd was crying at the end. My mom has been gone ten years now, but the memory is so strong of the time I had at the movie with her.

blah ..... can't type about this anymore, or I will start to think of stuff to cry about and I am at work.... :cry2

myheart

p.s. I really wanted to see Wall-E....now I am not sure....


----------



## BSAR (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep I do that with Fox and the Hound. I watch it an cry every time when the old lady has Todd go away.
I love the name Todd but I won't name anything/one that because it reminds me of the movie.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What's worse is that John knows that I'm going to cry, and he just sits and watches me ssd:


I like to watch romantic movies but I try to stay away from the tear jerkers.
I get emotional and my eyes may well up. _Did I just say that? :shhhh:_

My wife won't watch them with me as she only likes horror and scary movies which I don't like. So the only movies we see together would be some action or funny flick.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 2, 2009)

I cry when I watch: 

Fox & The Hound
Fluke (if you've never seen this movie, you should watch it, but have tissues handy. I've only seen it once because it made me cry so much I hated it! lol.) 
I cry on all THREE of the Free Willy's. 

Pursuit of Happiness
Man on Fire 
Pay It Forward 
Ladder 49
Backdraft
A Walk to Remember


...I'll have to think and add more later.
Emily

ETA: I'm determined to see P.S. I Love You now! lol. I think I will have to find it online someplace and watch it tonight.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 2, 2009)

Movies I've cried watching are...

The Notebook
A Walk To Remember
Stop-Loss
Titanic
7 Pounds
Marley & Me 
Ladder 49

And I'm not sure what others... 

-
Karlee


----------



## Numbat (Mar 3, 2009)

:expressionless I don't think I've ever cried watching a movie! I find some really sad though (can't think of any right now lol). I get heaps into books but still no tears!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Omg....you guys actually know what I'm talking about with Fox and the Hound. Noone has ever even remotely agreed with me. I feel so normal again now! 

EileenH- I had totally forgotten about King Kong- yes I bawl my eyes out. And speaking of that, I cry before I've even watched Mighty Joe Young.



Lol...I cried at Happy Feet last night.......:S


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 4, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> I cry when I watch:
> A Walk to Remember



that's one of my favorite movies! it always makes me sad, though. did you know it based on a book and the book was based on someone the author knew and when he got to the end she hadn't bit the dust yet so it's a cliffhanger, i couldn't figure out for the life of me if she lived or died. and then they had to go and kill her off in the movie. i was sooo ticked after i read the book:X.

other than that there aren't many movies that make me cry-mom and i tend to watch the *happy* ones


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 4, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Crying at films I can handle, but I HATE to watch anything violent. For example, I liked the film 'The Crow' but I can never watch it again because of the violence at the beginning. I mean, fights and shooting I can take, but anything worse than that I just can't stand. I REFUSE point blank to watch horror films- even the ones that people find funny. I remember when I was 15 and I watched The Blair Witch Project, I stayed awake all night. The same with I Know What You Did Last Summer, and the original Scream film LOL! :shock: That's bad!



Jen, I am exactly the same! I hate to watch anything violent! I watched 'Full Metal Jacket' afew months ago (my teacher thought it would context for studying the Vietnam War) and I hated it. I really cannot stand to watch things like that!

I also agree with you about the horror films thing. After watching Scream for the first timeI actually refused to answer the phone when in the house on my own at night. Once my dad rang me while I was on my own but didn't speak for a few seconds - when eventually he did say hi I shouted at him for about 10 minutes because I thought he had been some creepy scream-esk murderer.....yes I am slightly irrational about these things!:blushan:I was also _terrifed _of the 'black tongue' when I was little after watching the French and Saunders skit of the exorcist when I was about 4 or 5. Even now it creeps me out!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 4, 2009)

there is only a few scarey movies I won't watch...

the saw movies- just creeps me out though I own them all (for my husband)

nightmare on elm street-gives me nightmares( freddy was chasing me in my dream- after watching the movies with husband)


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 4, 2009)

And Titanic? Please tell me I'm not alone in that. Its not the last bit, its the little old people going to sleep that sets me off!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol I saw Saw V at the cinema... lucky i dont get freaked out by scary films!!

And yes- the love Jack and Rose share makes me cry- the little old people hugging in the bed before the die sets me off- the musicians playing sets me off lol!!!!!!
Titanic is just....wonderful but I never watch the end. I stop it just before Jack dies.


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 4, 2009)

Titanic also makes me cry

also stand by me and armagedon is another one... my family makes fun of me because i cry at alot of movies


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

*Marley and me...*

i just watched it last night... i was POURING.
and everyone in the theathre was sniffing tehe and when the lights were on everyone's eyes were red tehe


and also *Titanic * is a defo!

x


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2009)

pinksalamander wrote:


> And Titanic? Please tell me I'm not alone in that. Its not the last bit, its the little old people going to sleep that sets me off!



I saw it in the theater and cheered when he died. I have never watched it again.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2009)

One night I was alone so I thought that I would have a scream marathon. Every time the phone rang in the movie it rang in my house. By the last movie I went off on my friend.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 5, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have moved on to scary movies. Atleast I won't be crying anymore today!
> ...



I also love horror movies 

try to figure out why 
guess that it takes my mind completely off anything else 
and I love to be frightened

Anybody see 30 days of Night


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2009)

angieluv wrote:


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



No but I want to!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 5, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> And Titanic? Please tell me I'm not alone in that. Its not the last bit, its the little old people going to sleep that sets me off!


Oh my gosh I LOVE that film. I always cry at the very end when old Rose dies and then goes back and sees Jack again - cue me bawling!:cry1::blushan:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 5, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> pinksalamander wrote:
> 
> 
> > And Titanic? Please tell me I'm not alone in that. Its not the last bit, its the little old people going to sleep that sets me off!
> ...


You cheered?:tears2:

I didn't even want Billy Zane's character to die...even tho he was a horrible man lol! I guess it was just the times though wasn't it.


----------



## BethM (Mar 5, 2009)

Re: Titanic.....Only saw it once. Didn't cry. I honestly didn't _care_ about any of the characters. Maybe it was burnout from all the publicity/talk/marketing about the movie. I wish I could have gone to one of the showings that were going on later in the film's run, with Rocky Horrer-esque things. I heard people would bring buckets of crushed ice and throw it over the audience when the ship hit the iceberg. Ha ha ha!

I guess because IHATE to cry, it takes a really excellent film with an excellent story to get to me. Titanic didn't make it for me. Too much hype. Didn't care about the characters. Already knew how it would end before I saw it. *yawn*


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol I'm a bit sucker for any sad movie. I cry at adverts lol. Did anyone see Orangutang Diary yesterday? Or Nature's Great Events? I cried in both of those Lol.

God I'm such a loser lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

*I think I had Beths reaction. Alsohate Leo. :biggrin2:*

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > pinksalamander wrote:
> ...


----------



## Saffy (Mar 8, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> *Marley and me...*
> 
> i just watched it last night... i was POURING.
> and everyone in the theathre was sniffing tehe and when the lights were on everyone's eyes were red tehe
> ...


Now that is one reason I WONT be going to the cinema to see Marley and Me. I look bad enough as it is without a bulbous nose and red eyes :biggrin2::nerves1


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeh I think Leo is either a love or hate guy lol. I love him but I know my bf just doesnt like him- doesn't think he can act tho lol.

Blood Diamond is another one, speaking of Leo.
That makes me cry


----------

